# Anemómetros (Metro Transportes do Sul) - Para que servem?



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 20:33)

Olá

Uma das coisas que tenho reparado é que algumas das estações do Metro daqui da margem Sul têm montadas anemómetros. Mas continuo sem perceber qual o seu uso... Será que alguém está por detrás deles a controlar velocidades do vento e isso tudo?

Encontram-se montados em sítios diferentes, uns no topo de candeeiros, outros no topo das estações.

Tirei algumas fotos (na estação de Corroios) para que percebam melhor como e onde estão montados. 

Qual a finalidade destes instrumentos?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui na cidade há anemómetros iguais a esses que é para controlar onde há lagos com repuxos e jactos de agua,quando está muito vento faz desligar o sistema,esses não sei será o caso.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

Por acaso o da fotografia está junto a um suposto repuxo. E cá em Almada na São João Baptista há um repuxo e um pouco ao lado há um candeeiro com um anemómetro. É mesmo capaz de ser para controlo dos repuxos  Albimeteo.


----------



## Minho (11 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui na cidade há anemómetros iguais a esses que é para controlar onde há lagos com repuxos e jactos de agua,quando está muito vento faz desligar o sistema,esses não sei será o caso.



Boa 

Finalmente uma explicação. Também já tinha reparado aqui em Melgaço a existência de anemómetros no topo dos candeeiros que estão nas duas principais praças e que por sinal têm ambas repuxos/fontes.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 23:50)

Então está explicado o anemómetro que vi estarem a montar em Armação de Pera junto a uns repuxos


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2009 às 01:42)

sim é para as fontes,lagos e repuxos

já montei alguns aqui em vendas novas para controlo de repuxos 

houve um que tive de mudar de sitio porque nao apanhava quase vento nenhum..agora ficou mais alto e desprotegido  

depois no quadro electrico fica um pequeno lcd que indica a velocidade do vento em m/s


----------

